# 4 days at Burney Falls, CA



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

Went to MacArthur-Burney Falls with the family last Thursday through Sunday. The place was empty since the season just ended and rain was in the forecast. Not much rain showed up except for Saturday, and we had an awesome time. This is a beautiful area and well worth the 8+ hour drive.

Here's our spot, that's my wife and 4 year old son by our Outback 26rs.










Here's a picture I took of the falls. Never saw a real waterfall before this trip, incredible.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Great photos, I've heard good things about MacArthur-Burney Falls, one of our first camping clubs went up each year but we were never able to attend. Sure looks nice and quiet too.l


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice sites too. If only every campground was so nice.

Those are pretty spectacular falls. Might have to put that on the list with Lassen for a swing down the coast and across to middle of Oregon.

Sounds like a great set of destinations on that loop.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL, just beautiful...

I bet you were really able to recharge the old batteries on that trip. Quite, peaseful...






































I want to Gooooo

166 days till the season opens up around here again...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Ditto the 'beautiful'! I have never been up that direction before. A Lassen / Burney Falls trip does sound good. Hmmmm, next summer?


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing. I wish it wasn't so far away. Even though we live in the same state... it's a 2 day drive to get there from San Diego. We stayed a couple nights in Redding this past summer and drove to Shasta dam while there. Beautiful area!


----------

